# Who are your favorite preachers to listen to, besides your own pastor?



## Willem van Oranje

Who are your favorite preachers to listen to, besides your own pastor?

Some of mine are Bill Shishko, Brian De Jong, Ligon Duncan, and Dave Holmlund.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian

Mark Dever, David Silversides, Ted Donnelly, Joe Morecraft, Al Mohler...


----------



## Ne Oublie

Joe Morecraft, Joel Beeke, Todd Ruddell, Nathan Trice, Steven Warhurst, Brent Bradley, Sinclair Ferguson, Al Martin

In no particular order of preference.

I forgot to mention Bartel Elshout, excellent Pastor and also the editor of A' Brakel's The Christian's Reasonable Service


----------



## billy.leonhart

Mine are pretty basic, yet somewhat diverse: Sproul, MacArthur, Begg, Mohler, Anyabwile, and Riddlebarger.

Billy
SBC
Texas


----------



## KSon

Arturo Azurdia III and Stephen Dilday are two that I am listening to frequently right now...

I glean from both greatly. Azurdia has preaching skills like few others, just masterful. He is currently part of a church plant out west and is preaching through a series called "Distinguishing Features of a Gospel Congregation". Very, very good. Stephen Dilday is a phenomenal teacher, one of the finest I've heard. If you get an opportunity, go to his Sermonaudio page and listen to him teach through the WCF (just put "WCF" on the search bar on his page). You will be greatly edified by his ability to handle the Scriptures and, particularly when teaching through the confession, his ability to put things in their proper historical context.


----------



## goodnews

MacArthur, Ferguson, Keller


----------



## jwithnell

Dr. Ferguson. Lectures by Dr. Gaffin. Over the years, I've really benefited from the "heart" of Dr. Krabbendam. Does it count to say my pastor, but recordings from before I got here?


----------



## Jesus is my friend

Steve Lawson,John Piper (Though I am wondering which direction he's headed)Bob Caldwell,John MacArthur,Joel Beeke,James M. Boice


----------



## ADKing

David Silversides
David P Murray
Kuldip Gangar SermonAudio.com - Sermons by Rev Kuldip Gangar


----------



## coramdeo

Right now, and because I have a burden focused on the lost inside the visible church..
Paul Washer


----------



## Jack K

KSon said:


> Arturo Azurdia III and Stephen Dilday are two that I am listening to frequently right now...
> 
> I glean from both greatly. Azurdia has preaching skills like few others, just masterful. He is currently part of a church plant out west and is preaching through a series called "Distinguishing Features of a Gospel Congregation". Very, very good.



Yes. I'm listening to that Azurdia series too. Good as always.

I also listen pretty regularly to Keller, DA Carson, Mike Horton, readings of Spurgeon and the Christ the Center podcast (though it doesn't count as "sermons").


----------



## heartoflesh

I'm surprised no one's mentioned Albert Martin. (Oh, I see Robert did)


----------



## Beoga

KSon said:


> Arturo Azurdia III and Stephen Dilday are two that I am listening to frequently right now...
> 
> I glean from both greatly. Azurdia has preaching skills like few others, just masterful. He is currently part of a church plant out west and is preaching through a series called "Distinguishing Features of a Gospel Congregation". Very, very good.


 
Do you know where this church plant is? Last I heard Azurdia was in the Portland area teaching at Western Seminary. If the church plant is in the Portland area I would love to go see him preach in person as he too is one of my favorite preachers to listen to.


----------



## KSon

Beoga said:


> KSon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arturo Azurdia III and Stephen Dilday are two that I am listening to frequently right now...
> 
> I glean from both greatly. Azurdia has preaching skills like few others, just masterful. He is currently part of a church plant out west and is preaching through a series called "Distinguishing Features of a Gospel Congregation". Very, very good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know where this church plant is? Last I heard Azurdia was in the Portland area teaching at Western Seminary. If the church plant is in the Portland area I would love to go see him preach in person as he too is one of my favorite preachers to listen to.
Click to expand...


He is now teaching part-time at the seminary. The church apparently meets in the chapel on the campus at Western:

Distinguishing Features Of A Gospel Congregation by Dr. Art Azurdia


----------



## tlharvey7

I really like this guy named Micah Edmondson, you can hear him here:
Annual Sovereign Grace Bible Conference
titled "The Construction of a Sovereign Grace Preacher"

i also love David Miller, Paul Washer and R.C Sproul


----------



## SolaScriptura

I love listening to _myself_ preach. I get a shiver up my leg whenever I hear myself talk.


----------



## Notthemama1984

That must be nice, Ben. When I preach the Spirit comes upon so strongly that my body actually starts to shake! Oh wait, that is just nerves.


----------



## kvanlaan

Paul Washer, Joel Beeke, Bartel Elshout, Voddie Baucham, Phil Johnson, Richard Bacon.

But Christo Heiberg beats 'em all hands down.


----------



## AThornquist

Paul Washer, John MacArthur, Al Martin, and the preachers at Heritage Baptist Church in Owensboro, KY (who will in the short future be my pastors, though not yet). I also listen to a lot of conference messages from Shepherd's Conference, T4G, Resolve, True Disciple, etc. My latest was two days ago when I listened to David Platt and Matt Chandler preach at the SBC Pastor's Conference, and they were fantastic.


----------



## rsethib

Dr. Ferguson as got to be a favorite of mine. If not only for his sound theology, but that rich Scottish accent doesn't hurt anything. I had the privilege of worshipping at FPC-Columbia early this summer. It was awesome to finally hear him live. But I also like Tim Keller. He makes good point. Piper does, too. But I don't agree a lot of the times with Piper, but see his logic. I like RC Sproul. I subscribe to _Tabletalk_ so I guess you could say I'm sorta of a junkie with those guys.


----------



## nicnap

Joel Beeke, Joey Pipa, Joe Morecraft, Nathan Trice...these are in no particular order.


----------



## Sgt Grit

Al Martin, John Macarthur, Paul Washer and RC Sproul. I was saved while listening to John Macarthur so I’ll always have a soft spot for him and his ministry. I like Paul Washer because I have a heart for the unregenerate that sit in the pews week after week, like I did for so many years.


----------



## Montanablue

Tim Keller and D.A. Carson


----------



## baron

Steve Brown, John MacArthur


----------



## TaylorOtwell

Stuart Olyott, and a brother named Michael Phillips that preaches at Grace Baptist Church in California (on SermonAudio). I think I just stumbled across Michael Phillips one day on SermonAudio and he has become probably my favorite preacher to listen to.


----------



## dudley

Dr. Art Azurdia is a preacher I admire and I particularly liked his two part sermon on Worship: “On Earth As It Is In Heaven” He covers how the Gospel should influence our worship. I enjoyed listening to both sermons.

I also like Paul Washer, also a Baptist preacher who I find interesting to listen too. I am a Presbyterian and like my local Presbyterian ministers. However I am impressed with many good Baptist preachers!

I am also a fan of CH Spurgeon, also a Baptist, but I believe was a calvinist as I am. I have only been able to read his sermons. I wish I could have heard him preach.


----------



## Ivan

TaylorOtwell said:


> Stuart Olyott, and a brother named Michael Phillips that preaches at Grace Baptist Church in California (on SermonAudio). I think I just stumbled across Michael Phillips one day on SermonAudio and he has become probably my favorite preacher to listen to.


 
That's amazing! I found the church's website about five years ago! I don't listen to the sermons (don't know why really), but I have read _many_ of them. He is a very down-to-earth, honest preacher. I like his approach very much. I have benefitted from his preaching. Small world!

I don't listen to much preaching, come to think of it. I read. I don't know why I don't listen to much preaching. It's strange.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

In alphabetical order: Alastair Begg, Bryan Chapell, Sinclair Ferguson, George Grant (Parish Pres, Franklin, TN), Donald Macleod (FC College, Edinburgh), David Meredith (Smithton FC, Inverness), Richard Pratt, R C Sproul, Kenneth Stewart (Dowanvale FC, Glasgow) 
Discussion programs I listen to are Christ the Center, Ordinary Means and White Horse Inn.


----------



## Austin

Tim Keller is always great. As are my former profs at RTS Jackson (Derek Thomas & Ralph Davis were my favorites, though they were all great). Another I like is my friend Charlie Carlberg, pastor of All Saints Anglican in Greenville, SC.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion

SolaScriptura said:


> I love listening to _myself_ preach. I get a shiver up my leg whenever I hear myself talk.


Anything of yours at sermonaudio or elsewhere? I could use some shivering here in Arizona right about now. 

AMR


----------



## Daryl Bales

Jeff Noblit, Paul Washer,John Macarthur, and John Piper


----------



## KensingtonerRebbe

Ted Donnelly, Joel Beeke, George vanPopta.


----------



## ThomasCartwright

Dr Alan Cairns (highest downloads on Sermonaudio)
Late Baptist Pastor Willie Mullan
Dr Clarence Sexton - great way with words
Dr Adrian Rogers - homilectically very well structured

Reading - Martyn Lloyd Jones and to some extent John MacArthur


----------



## westminken

I enjoy my old pastor at New St. Peter's, Rich Lambert. I also enjoy listening to the pastor I work with now, Paul Brown.

Oops, I overlooked the question.

I suppose the usual crowd:

Ferguson
Sproul

Anyway, listen to Rich, he has been a model of pastor and preacher to me.


----------



## raekwon

Eric Mason
Matt Chandler
Daniel Montgomery
Bryan Chapell


----------



## au5t1n

[-]Joyce Meyers[/-] Err...I mean...Joey Pipa.


----------



## dudley

austinww said:


> [-]Joyce Meyers[/-] Err...I mean...Joey Pipa.



I have Dr. Pipa's Westminster Confession of Faith Study Book, I think it is very good. I have never heard him preach however. I think I would like to listen to some of his sermons. I am going to put it on my list of "to do".


----------



## au5t1n

dudley said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> 
> [-]Joyce Meyers[/-] Err...I mean...Joey Pipa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have Dr. Pipa's Westminster Confession of Faith Study Book, I think it is very good. I have never heard him preach however. I think I would like to listen to some of his sermons. I am going to put it on my list of "to do".
Click to expand...

 
He is probably best known for his teaching on the Sabbath, so I would listen to those. And then maybe his sermons on prayer. They can be found here: http://psalm305.blogspot.com/2008/02/joseph-pipa-jr-mp3-sermons.html. I listen to them while I'm doing my research.

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 PM ----------

This was a great thread idea. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## dudley

Thanks Austin for the info. I will listen to him.


----------



## Scot

Joe Morecraft
Kevin Swanson
Stephen Hamilton


----------



## Porter

Yes! A.N. Martin is my favorite (after Jim Butler, my pastor).


----------



## ChariotsofFire

Joey Pipa, Sinclair Ferguson, Ian Hamilton, Paul Washer


----------



## Christusregnat

Samuel Rutherford and Thomas Watson

Books on Sermon Audio


----------



## rmccubbin

Paul Washer, Voddie Baucham, Ravi Zacharias (more of an apoligist but I love being challenged by his messages).


----------



## fishingpipe

I attended MacArthur's church while at his school (The Master's College) for a couple of years and still enjoy listening to him. 

I listen to Sproul probably more than anyone. I also enjoy Horton quite a bit.

Joey Pipa is a favorite. He preached at our church plant last week and at the inaugural services in June. What passion!

Bill Shishko preached for us this Lord's day and is such an amazing communicator. I have heard him a couple of times before at my last church. I enjoy his sermons on Sermon Audio.


----------



## NB3K

Just added Dr. Robert Morey.

Paul Washer, John Piper, John MacArthur, R.C. Sproul, Al Martin, Mark Dever, Mark Driscoll, I really like John Piper. Piper has really influenced me to preach the doctrine of Election (God's movement has really, but just speaking in human realms.


----------



## Particular Baptist

Joel Beeke, MacArthur, Piper, Sproul,


----------



## Jeffriesw

Allister Begg, Mac Arthur, Sinclair Ferguson, RC Sproul, and I like a Preacher named Jesse Stanfield out of Macon Georgia, I catch him on sermonaudio.com


----------



## heartoflesh

This is a very useful thread as it made me aware of Arturo Azurdia. I'm really loving his sermons on the Doctrines of Grace.

So who would you all recommend I check out next (besides Sproul, AN Martin, Washer and MacArthur as I already know about them)?


----------



## Willem van Oranje

I just finished listening to a wonderful sermon preached by Olivier Favre from Switzerland on "The love of God for his people." It was nearly 1hr 20 mins long! 

Even more astounding, I was sorry that he ended! This effect must be a gift.


----------



## heartoflesh

Willem van Oranje said:


> I just finished listening to a wonderful sermon preached by Olivier Favre from Switzerland on "The love of God for his people." It was nearly 1hr 20 mins long!
> 
> Even more astounding, I was sorry that he ended! This effect must be a gift.


 
Is he any relation to Brett?


----------



## Willem van Oranje

Rick Larson said:


> Willem van Oranje said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just finished listening to a wonderful sermon preached by Olivier Favre from Switzerland on "The love of God for his people." It was nearly 1hr 20 mins long!
> 
> Even more astounding, I was sorry that he ended! This effect must be a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he any relation to Brett?
Click to expand...

 
I forgot to ask. Zut!


----------



## paculina

Wow! A lot of names to look up here! I've never heard of most of these guys...

Anyway, there's really no one I enjoy listening to quite as much as my own pastor, I have to say. But I do enjoy Sproul, Greg Laurie and David Jeremiah (ok, they're not even close to Reformed, but I like them!), Adam Kaloostian of the Ontario URC, Dr. Robert Godfrey of Westminster Seminary, Brett McNeill of Reformation OPC in Olympia, WA. We once did a series done by the late John Gerstner and he was also excellent. Mike Horton often goes way over my head, although he's very good at what he does. And I have mixed feelings about MacArthur. My church often invites the licentiates from Westminster Seminary to preach and I've enjoyed several of them as well. 

I also don't often listen to preaching except in church I guess.


----------



## Susanna

Mark Chanski, Greg Nichols, Joseph Bartosch, Conrad Mbewe, Bill Hughes... personal lifelines ... but rubbish compared to God's Word alone


----------



## christiana

Richard Caldwell, John MacArthur


----------



## PhilA

Joel Beeke, Sinclair Ferguson, DM Lloyd-Jones, Peter Masters


----------



## TheElk

Paul Washer, Alistair Begg, Dr. Ian R.K. Paisley.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist

R.C. Sproul, Alistair Begg, and Harry Reeder just to name a few.


----------



## Rich Koster

My favorite preachers are the ones who accurately preach the word. I see a lot of them listed before my post. Some are famous, some known by few. I'm most thankful for the "little old me's" who hang in there for many years, with little encouragement, who have dedicated their whole life to feed and protect the sheep. Without them the wolves feast.


----------



## Jared

paculina said:


> Wow! A lot of names to look up here! I've never heard of most of these guys...
> 
> Anyway, there's really no one I enjoy listening to quite as much as my own pastor, I have to say. But I do enjoy Sproul, Greg Laurie and David Jeremiah (ok, they're not even close to Reformed, but I like them!), Adam Kaloostian of the Ontario URC, Dr. Robert Godfrey of Westminster Seminary, Brett McNeill of Reformation OPC in Olympia, WA. We once did a series done by the late John Gerstner and he was also excellent. Mike Horton often goes way over my head, although he's very good at what he does. And I have mixed feelings about MacArthur. My church often invites the licentiates from Westminster Seminary to preach and I've enjoyed several of them as well.
> 
> I also don't often listen to preaching except in church I guess.



I think that David Jeremiah might be a soft/closet Calvinist. He has associations with Keith and Kristyn Getty and he comes across as Reformed in a more broadly evangelical sort of way, at least to me.

---------- Post added at 02:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:52 PM ----------

Some of my favorite preachers are:

John Piper, R.C. Sproul, Mark Driscoll, Tope Koleoso, Bill Kittrell, Bryan Chappell, Tim Keller, Thabiti Anyabwile, Eric Mason, Jerome Gay, D'hati Lewis, and Michael Youseff.

But my favorite preachers of all are T.D. Jakes, Joel Osteen, Rod Parsley, Benny Hinn, Kenneth Copeland, Creflo Dollar, Joyce Meyer, and Paula White. Just kidding about the last ones here.


----------



## nicnap

Jared Hanley said:


> I think that David Jeremiah might be a soft/closet Calvinist.



Not even close ... I wish I could find it, but I have heard a lecture/sermon (I think) from David Jeremiah opposing Calvinism.


----------



## LeeD

Rich Koster said:


> I'm most thankful for the "little old me's" who hang in there for many years, with little encouragement, who have dedicated their whole life to feed and protect the sheep. Without them the wolves feast.


Amen. Praise God for these men whom He raises up.


----------



## TomVols

Alistair Begg, Herschael York, Mark Dever, Derek Prime, Bryan Chapell, Dick Lucas, Eric Alexander. Tim Keller, Al Mohler. Daniel Akin of Southeastern Baptist Seminary is not strictly a 5 pointer but close, and is excellent

Occasionally: MacArthur, Piper, and Sproul. 

Favorite non Reformed: Mark Becton, David Butler, James Merritt (occasionally), William Augustus Jones, Bill Whittaker.


----------

